# iBook G4 & Mode sans extentions.



## iMacounet (24 Août 2011)

Je viens de recevoir un iBook G4 12 1,33 Ghz (2005)

L'ancien propriétaire m'a dit qu'il ne démarre le système que sans les extentions.

À quoi est ce dû ?

NB : moi je ne peux pas tester actuellement, car je n'ai qu'un DVD de Panther 10.3 et l'iBook demande Tiger 10.4.6 au minimum.

Merci. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------

bon, ben en zappant la pram à chaque démarrage il fonctionne.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Août 2011)

En supprimant les .Kext de la Wi-Fi l'iBook fonctionne.


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir un iBook G4 12 1,33 Ghz (2005)
> 
> L'ancien propriétaire m'a dit qu'il ne démarre le système que sans les extentions.
> 
> ...



Je te l'avait dis !  
T'es sûr qu'il demande 10.4.6 min ? :mouais:
Je peux te filer 10.4 mais pas 10.4.6. 
Ou Léopard dessus. Au fait, j'ai rep au MP.


----------



## iMacounet (24 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Je te l'avait dis !
> T'es sûr qu'il demande 10.4.6 min ? :mouais:
> Je peux te filer 10.4 mais pas 10.4.6.
> Ou Léopard dessus. Au fait, j'ai rep au MP.


Mais il a fallu que je désactive le Wi-Fi également (En supprimant les .kext) 

iBook G4 (Mid 2005) OS X 10.4.2 (Pardon )


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2011)

Donc t'as pas de WIFI dessus ? Ou avec l'install c'est bon ?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Donc t'as pas de WIFI dessus ? Ou avec l'install c'est bon ?


Pas de Wi-Fi, mais je peux le remettre avec une clé Wi-Fi externe.


----------



## Onmac (24 Août 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pas de Wi-Fi, mais je peux le remettre avec une clé Wi-Fi externe.



Je pense que tu devrai remettre la Carte Airport pour tout ré-installer. Comme ça, tu as une installe propre avec wifi configuré


----------



## iMacounet (26 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Je pense que tu devrai remettre la Carte Airport pour tout ré-installer. Comme ça, tu as une installe propre avec wifi configuré


Tu le fais expres, ou tu n'as pas lu ?

Je n'ai pas démonté la carte AirPort, j'ai simplement supprimé les .kext

Si je réactive le Wi-Fi, l'iBook va démarrer en open firmware, et après va faire un kernel panic.

T'vois le truc ?


----------



## Onmac (26 Août 2011)

Je me suis mal exprimé: 
Tu devrai enlever la carte airport. Démarrer sur le CD, formater. Ensuite tu remet la carte airport et tout réinstaller pour qu'il prennent en charge la carte wifi. 
Le problème est du à une ligne d'écriture qui "à sauté" je pense.


----------

